# Problems with network card HP NC112T.



## wgzcl (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello there!!.

I'm having problems with this network card in 7.0-RELEASE. The device is not identified by the system, but if install the card in a 7.3 machine the card is recongnized as an em interface. We strongly need to use 7.0 in our systems so is urgent to find a solution for this.

What could be the problem?.

Thanks in advance.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...d=3914131&submit.y=0&submit.x=0&lang=en&cc=us

WGF


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

wgzcl said:
			
		

> What could be the problem?.


Support for the card was added after 7.0-RELEASE?

I'd also like to point out that 7.0-RELEASE is not supported anymore. That means no security updates. You seriously need to consider 7.3-RELEASE.


----------



## ChickenWing88 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ditch the hp network interface cad and grab you self a  IntelÂ® PRO/1000 GT Gigabit PCI NIC


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 15, 2010)

> We strongly need to use 7.0 in our systems so is urgent to find a solution for this.


I don't understand the reason you must do that.


----------

